# Gamescom Eintrittskarte (LoL)



## LaHawk9 (28. August 2013)

Hallo ich hätte da eine Frage:
Hat einer noch eine Gamescom Eintrittskarte übrig?
Da steht ein Code oben den ich gerne für League of Legends benutzen würde.
Wenn einer so nett wäre mir seine geben zu können dann bitte Nachricht .
LG
 LaHawk9


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. August 2013)

yuLu103iyn77


----------



## gurkenbeat (28. August 2013)

wenn noch jemand eine hätte würde ich auch gerne so einen code nehmen


----------



## PC GAMER (28. August 2013)

Ich habe ganz vier Karten 
Ich weiß zwar nicht welche Buchstaben und Nummern, aber ich poste mal:

Tut mir leid für den Doppelpost, aber bin per Handy und weiß nicht welcher Code gefragt ist :






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe es klappt )


----------



## gurkenbeat (28. August 2013)

ja cool, mal schauen ob das gaklappt hat danke


----------



## Laudian (28. August 2013)

Bei mir funktionieren die nicht, hat vielleicht noch jemand solche Codes übrig ? 

Bzw. wo muss man die denn eingeben ? Einfach im Shop unter "Codes" ?


----------



## PC GAMER (28. August 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bei mir funktionieren die nicht, hat vielleicht noch jemand solche Codes übrig ?



Gibt es spezielle Voraussetzungen ?


----------



## gurkenbeat (28. August 2013)

League of Legends Gamescom Skin Redemption (League of Legends Skin-Einlösung) 
hier kann man die eingeben


----------



## Laudian (28. August 2013)

Danke dir 

Habe den "stvwvw..." vom dritten Bild genommen.


----------



## gurkenbeat (28. August 2013)

wird vermulich schon vergeben sein, weil das alle lesen können.
glaub per pm wäre das besser.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (28. August 2013)

Wer zu erst kommt....


----------



## Pokerclock (28. August 2013)

Bitte den Marktplatz für das Verschenken von Item-Codes verwenden. Danke.

-CLOSED-


----------

